# First Time Plower



## New Guy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Hows it going. Names BOB. I am in the works of buying my Uncles truck that has a Plow on it. My Question to you is is there any site or info on driving with a plow and how to plow. I know its fairly easy so I have heard. Thanks for all the Help. BOB


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

New Guy;516789 said:


> Hey Hows it going. Names BOB. I am in the works of buying my Uncles truck that has a Plow on it. My Question to you is is there any site or info on driving with a plow and how to plow. I know its fairly easy so I have heard. Thanks for all the Help. BOB


so you have heard wrong.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

if you need tips, on the boss website at the top it will say plowing tips, but there is a lot of info on this site.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok Thanks for the advice. I will check the Boss site. Were on here might I find a Plowing 101. BOB


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;516954 said:


> so you have heard wrong.


contary to popular belief, the art of pushing snow with a heavy peice of steel is not rocket sience

take your time the first few times and you'll have no problems


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

WingPlow;517729 said:


> contary to popular belief, the art of pushing snow with a heavy peice of steel is not rocket sience
> 
> take your time the first few times and you'll have no problems


u ur self just stated it. its an art and well not everybody is an artist. driving with a plow with out ballast in the back can be very difficult in inclement weather. driving with a plow sticking 4 ft out in front of the truck also makes it hard to travel threw traffic or make some right turns. pushing snow now is also hard if ur not well aware of ur surrounding. u r bound to break something being either the truck or landscape or cars and what now. i am not saying that u have to have an IQ 150 or better to plow. it just takes a ton of skills ur hands eyes feet and mind all have to work together well.


----------



## New Guy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok that Boss site had a lot of good Tips Thanks for the help. BOB


----------



## bannor4952 (Feb 18, 2008)

just rember to take your time and dont rush it right away it takes time to get used to the way the snow gets pushed


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*learning how to plow*

I started in a large parking lot (that way your blade should'nt trip) then you can learn how to ''back drag'' and push open lots while ''windrowing'' and learn your comfort speed while pushing in to a pile, be sure and use all mirrors to keep your eyes on all cars, light poles, ect. then as you get better go to your freinds/family members that you don't care for, and by the time you rip up there yards you should be a pro, then go home and make sure your wife/GF can get out of the drive LOL....

Welcome to plowsite and Good luck on learning how to plow
You can learn alotttt from these guys on plowsite

Yon


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Be aware of potential obstructions. Take your time.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

As others have said, being fully aware of your suroundings...... everything going on, people, kids, pets, cars, trees, posts, rocks, ditches, etc, etc is perhaps the biggest thing to "learn". Think ahead......way ahead!

Do not shift transmission before coming to a FULL stop.

Practice, practice. Speed should not even be a goal while learning.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;517743 said:


> u ur self just stated it. its an art and well not everybody is an artist. driving with a plow with out ballast in the back can be very difficult in inclement weather. driving with a plow sticking 4 ft out in front of the truck also makes it hard to travel threw traffic or make some right turns. pushing snow now is also hard if ur not well aware of ur surrounding. u r bound to break something being either the truck or landscape or cars and what now. i am not saying that u have to have an IQ 150 or better to plow. it just takes a ton of skills ur hands eyes feet and mind all have to work together well.


I agree 100%. You have to know the feel of how the truck handles and how it plows. You will also have to get use to the extra weight, length and with of the blade hanging off your truck. Also on how to push the snow, you will have to do it a few times to get use to it too. How to control the spill off where to push the snow. etc. Every lot and driveway is different. When i start a new place, i keep notes. For example, i kept hitting this man hole that was raised about 1" off the asphalt. So i kind of made a little map on where it is on my notes so it wont happen again. The other thing is take your time until you get use to it. It is just like buying a new vehicle, the more your in it the quicker you will get use to it. Yes check out the Boss site. There is a "plowing Tips" link at top of screen, very help full. Also, if you can try to sub for some one for the first year or 2. And then take it from there. Have you had snow by you??
Forgot to mention, this site is very helpful. Alot of good guys here with lots of experence.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't plow mad or p__sed off.

If you reach the point of being distracted by anger, pull over and calm down and get your mind back to your lot/drive and whatever you are doing.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

on ur controller the down button moves the plow down and the....... welcome to PS...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

1) common sense - if someone has ever muttered you do not have any go out and buy some.
2) If you have bad depth perception ..... This may not be for you.
3) divide and conquer. This is how you look at a lot and make most efficient time.
4) solid objects hurt.
5) expect everyone to try and throw themselves in your way. they are sneaky about it and they believe they can not get hurt.
6) take care of your equipment.

yup ... this isn't a bad start.


----------

